# Favourite Films Ladies



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

Bouncing off a similar thread in the Mens Club ... discussing chick flicks  

What are your Top 3 Films?

My favourites are ...

1. Legends of the Fall
2. The Proposal
3. Casino

Just watched the last Twillight movie and can't wait for the next one to be released ...


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Goodfellas, Purple Rain, To Kill A Mockingbird.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

FirstYearDown said:


> Goodfellas, Purple Rain, To Kill A Mockingbird.


I've never watched 'To Kill a Mockingbird' but I've heard all about it ... I don't know why I never sat down to see it. I only just watched 'Gone with the Wind' a year ago as my husband loves all those old movies.

You've given me a mission for the weekend ...


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

Strange movie to love: Interview With the Vampire.

Chick flick though, I tend to be drawn to ones that were based on books: A Walk to Remember, The Notebook, PS I love You..

Stupid movies I could watch over and over: American Pie 3 (I think), the one where band camp girl gets proposed to/married. Grandma's boy...

And not a movie but love it like a movie: Pride and Prejudice the BBC mini-series.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

1. The Usual Suspects
2. Disney's Sleeping Beauty
3. Blue Streak/Great Expectations (tie)

I am a HUGE lover of movies.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Juno, Stigmata, Tangled, The Halloween movies (originals, Rob Zombie butchered those movies in the remakes  ) Dumb and Dumber (always reminds me of the good times me and my friend had haha) Crash, The Madea movies (Love Tyler Perry, he's so funny and his movies always end up happy) I'm going to admit to liking the Twilight movies, was a bit obsessed when they first came out ...

I love movies I watch them all the time, I can't even think of all my favorites but those are some.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

*!*



GreenEyes said:


> The Madea movies (Love Tyler Perry, he's so funny and his movies always end up happy)


I absolutely LOVE Diary of a Mad Black Woman. It's such a good movie. And Madea is hilarious and reminds me of my mom. LOL. 

It's hard to pin down fave movies since there are so many! I really like Shutter Island, American Beauty, 2046 (the cinematography is ridiculous!), American Psycho, What Dreams May Come, Goodfellas, Love Actually, Pulp Fiction...list goes on and on and on.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: !*



Jellybeans said:


> I absolutely LOVE Diary of a Mad Black Woman. It's such a good movie. And Madea is hilarious and reminds me of my mom. LOL.
> 
> It's hard to pin down fave movies since there are so many! I really like Shutter Island, American Beauty, 2046 (the cinematography is ridiculous!), American Psycho, What Dreams May Come, Goodfellas, Love Actually, Pulp Fiction...list goes on and on and on.


Goodfellas is one of my all time favorite movies, I forgot about that one, I watch it whenever it's on tv, What Dreams May Come was a favorite of mine too.

Oh Madea was awesome in Diary of a Mad Black Woman LOL She (He) has got to be one of my favorite movie characters ever.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> Goodfellas is one of my all time favorite movies


Ray Liotta is so hot in that movie! Swoon!


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Ray Liotta is so hot in that movie! Swoon!


Haha for sure, and the whole bad boy, mobster thing makes it even better (Only on TV lol Wouldn't Want to Live That)


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Labyrinth 
Overboard 

I'm not the biggest fan of chick flicks. I'm more into horror and sci-fi. Believe it or not, my H complains about that. "Not ANOTHER horror movie!" LOL


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Ray Liotta is so hot in that movie! Swoon!


:iagree::iagree: He was so young back then. 

I love the soundtrack because I grew up with very old music.

I blast "The Bells of St Mary." every Christmas.


----------



## LuvMyH (Nov 11, 2009)

Can't list just three. I love Casino and Goodfellas, too. I think my favorite chick flicks are Sweet Home Alabama and 500 Days of Summer. Three movies I always sit down to watch when I catch them playing are Saturday Night Fever, Zombieland, and Varsity Blues. Cheesy or not, I love the slo-mo ending to the game after Moxie's "let's be heroes" pep talk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I also love all the Rocky movies, except the last one which I never saw.

Adriaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan! :rofl:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> Haha for sure, and the whole bad boy, mobster thing makes it even better (Only on TV lol Wouldn't Want to Live That)


"Narc" is pretty good. They should have the character go _further_ though.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I can't list just three either

Purple Rain
High Fidelity ......(is it weird I relate more to the male characters?)
Amelie
Before Sunrise
Amadeus

My favorite of "chick flicks" that my husband endured once and now he runs when I get in the mood to watch it again lol, is Room With a View. 

I love Tim Burton movies and of course, Batman!! ....I don't include the one with Mr Freeze or Poison Ivy, but I'm good with all the others. I can't WAIT for Dark Knight Rises. I love comic book/superhero movies.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

oh and Harvey just melts my heart. You know the one with Jimmy Stewart? Haven't watched that in years.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I like sooooo many different movies, and so many genres. I can watch romantic comedies, action, "family" (Shrek, etc.), drama, historical drama, foreign, psycho thrillers, crime thrillers, "based on a true story," even sci fi. I like some very strange movies, too; I forget the name at the moment, but there was an Australian movie about a woman who got into an affair with a Japanese (or Chinese, can't remember) business man--everyone else I knew hated it, but I thought it was amazing! But no "favorites list," b/c I just can't make up my mind.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

You're welcome, Jellybeans.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

Ray Liotta? Didn't he play the evil robot in Terminator 2? ...

I watched the Supernatural series and that Dean can come exorcise my house anytime ... Lol


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I love Romance ... here are some of my favorites... ( I love other movies too though, do those in next post.)

My "tame" all time favorite romance - British mini series - was so much in demand -they made it into a movie -women went so mad over this actor it crashed the BBC Website -when I read this , I :rofl: -- I felt the same!! >>> 
>>>>  North & South: Daniela Denby-ashe, Richard Armitage

 Pride and Prejudice - Colin Firth, Jennifer Ehle 

Old classic -must see ! Wuthering Heights : Merle Oberon, Laurence Olivier

The Notebook: Ryan Gosling

Masterpiece Theatre: Jane Eyre: Ruth Wilson, Toby Stephens 

 Music From Another Room: Jude Law 

Old forgotten classic :  East of Eden :Julie Harris, James Dean

(about a Nympho who finds love )
Llie with me

 Reckless: Aidan Quinn, Daryl Hannah

My ultimate favorite but only on VHS : http://www.amazon.com/Return-Two-Mo...1_1?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1330177057&sr=1-1

 Two Moon Junction: Sherilyn Fenn, Richard Tyson

SO many to mention, I'd be here all day long!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I love a good DRAMA , inspirational movies also....

Some of my favorites I can think of :

 The Shawshank Redemption Tim Robbins, Morgan Freeman 

This has to be the most CRAZY entertaining movie ever I ever set my eyes on  Black Snake Moan: Christina Ricci, Samuel L. Jackson, Justin Timberlake


I love Ed norton !  American History X: Edward Norton, Edward Furlong


Inspirational & true :  Seabiscuit : Tobey Maguire

 Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken: Gabrielle Anwar


(romantic )  Letters to Juliet


(favorite comedy)  Just Friends: Ryan Reynolds 

INspiration Christian true story  End of the Spear 

Again, way too many to think of, my mind is drawing a blank !


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

heartsbeating said:


> Purple Rain
> High Fidelity ......(is it weird I relate more to the male characters?)
> Amelie
> Before Sunrise
> Amadeus


Amedeus was great , Loved Purple Rain too. I also loved "8 Mile" even though I can not stand RAP, I do love that Eminen song at the end.


----------



## DreamWeaver (Aug 20, 2011)

Only 3...impossible LOL.

Lord of the Rings (all three)
Transformers
Hitman
The Transporter
The Abyss
Alien
Dragonfly

My top 3 tv series...Dexter, Californication and Merlin


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> You're welcome, Jellybeans.


Thank you, ma'am!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Terminator Salvation
Old School
Forgetting Sarah Marshall
Tom Cats 

LMAO


----------



## LuvMyH (Nov 11, 2009)

I am also a fan of Quentin Tarantino movies. My favorites are Pulp Fiction, From Dusk til Dawn and Death Trap.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i have seen most [like 9 outta 10] of the movies everyone has listed.

i live for movies. i too love comic book films. watched captain america in 3-D..cant wait till i have time to watch more of my older movies.

i really dont have favorites...more like who do i like in the movies..i love snake eyes....

waiting impatienly for ghost rider 2...and if batman dosent hurry up and come out...im marching to hollywood and its going to be a prob.

just bought the second season of glee...the first one is still 50 bucks!!! recently watched transformers [the first one], finally bought 300 in bulray, [bought it the day it dropped years ago], and kung-fu hustle.

hoping i have time to watch suckerpunch.....bluray..46 inches..hd..120 automotion...

want to watch watchmen...but it was already gross and looks like it smells...i cant imagine it in 120 automotion...its a hard movie to watch when you are eating as it is.

i have favs that i can watch anytime..moulin rouge, walk the line, [i love musicals], constatine..just to name a few.

my list of movies i hate is shorter.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

LuvMyH said:


> I am also a fan of Quentin Tarantino movies. My favorites are Pulp Fiction, From Dusk til Dawn and Death Trap.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Salma Hayek's snake dancing scene in From Dusk til Dawn was something else. My jaw dropped when I saw her body. And I say that as a straight woman.


----------



## Kricket (May 10, 2011)

Movies I never tire of watching: 

Office Space
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation
The Other Guys
Raiders of the Lost Ark
The Mummy
Star Wars (IV, V & VI)
Lord of the Rings


----------

